# CBS egg colour



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

One of my CBS is berried, and I've noticed that the eggs are three different colours -- black, red, and white. She has had all three colours at one time. I haven't seen white ones in about a week, but she currently has both black and red. I am not certain, but I think some of the eggs have changed colour, too -- at one point all of the eggs were black.

Is this usual with the colouration of CBS eggs? I'm more familiar with the colour of cherry shrimp eggs. I know they can have different colours, but I've never seen more than one colour on one shrimp.

In the video, jump ahead to the 1:15 minute mark -- all the video at the beginning is shaky; the eggs show up more clearly in the second half. (Sorry, I told YouTube to start the clip at 1:15, but it didn't listen.)


----------

